# Mobile bay fishing



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Daughter bought a house in gulf shores and on the bay.we would like to know how good is the fishing and crabbing.
It will take some time but we love to be on the water and that's day and night.
Thanks for any advice Tom


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll get back with you on this when I get home shortly


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

how about the little lagoon.going to buy some kayaks and try next week some time.


----------

